# Perks



## BentRabbit (Sep 6, 2006)

OK...

So the director of a local theater company that I have done quite a bit of sound design stuff for, shows up at my studio and gives me this:












She said it was in appreciation of the work I've done for them and I'm not allowed to not accept them...

:unbelievable:


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

... sounds like the proper response is something along the lines of, "Thank you! .... and.. uh, I don't have any idea who you are or where that kit just came from!" :dontknow:


----------



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

Could always buy it off her..... for $5


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

He's saying he's not allowed to decline the offer......oh, the moral dilemna :innocent:

Sometimes it's polite to decline a gift, sometimes it would be :coocoo:


----------



## Equilibrium8 (Sep 11, 2008)

> I'm not allowed to not accept them...


Is this because of the studio policy? 

Give her ten bucks and declare its a purchase, not a gift!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

You have my deepest sympathies... :R

If you're having trouble accepting them I don't mind lending a hand - in the spirit of the forum of course...


----------



## BentRabbit (Sep 6, 2006)

spacedout said:


> You have my deepest sympathies... :R
> 
> If you're having trouble accepting them I don't mind lending a hand - in the spirit of the forum of course...


lol 

I felt like it was too extravagant a gift but she pretty much said she's not leaving with them... So I graciously and humbly accepted...

She said if the work I had done wasn't already enough to warrant the mics, the expression on my face and speechlessness were totally worth it to her

:T


----------



## bantam (Oct 25, 2009)

wow what a great gift.


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

If someone gave me a beta 52 for free I'd accept with no concern haha. Pair it with a 91
in a kick and amazing tone for like ever on every kick.


----------

